# Why douse my Heidi move her poop into her water bowl?



## Tyrell (Jul 24, 2012)

Heidi poops a lot.
90% of the time its on my.
She goes all over her tank, but then she waits for it to dry, then she somehow moves it all into her water bowl...
Is this normal?
Its cool that she potty trained herself, but she is also poluting her water...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Is her water dish close to her food bowl? Some tend to "sit" in their water dishes while eating, you might see improvement if you move the two farther apart. Are you sure she's actually moving her poop into the dish? This seems weird to me, but is totally possible. If she is, maybe try adding another water dish and see if you can get her to drink out of one, and poop in the other - if she's attached to pooping in that one dish, you might be able to just leave it empty and have her still use it, so she doesn't have dirty water to potentially drink.


----------



## Tyrell (Jul 24, 2012)

One day the poop is everywhere, the next, its all in her bowl...
The food is on the oposite side of the tank
I emptied her water bowl and gave her a critter canteen


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Haha! I'm so glad I read this. I was pretty sure Thistle was gathering and moving her poop to one spot too but thought maybe I was going crazy since I had never heard of one doing that before! In my case, she poops all over the cage but will move them into the litter box later on.
I hope you get the water situation figured out though.


----------



## Tyrell (Jul 24, 2012)

The wierd thing is there is no beding in there.
So shes not kicking it in there, she must be using her mouth to move it.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I have seen chloe move poop back into the basin under her wheel. Hedgies like clean areas, its quite possible that your hedgie is associating the water bowl or container with a litter pan. I would try keeping that bowl in the cage as like a little litter box and getting a new water dish to see what happens..

In any case always nice that a pet cleans up after themselves lol


----------



## Tyrell (Jul 24, 2012)

I got her a critter canteen.
Its kind of noise, but it works


----------



## Courtmew (Jul 28, 2012)

lol Tommy does not care where he poops at all. The other day I cleaned his cage and as soon as I put him back in there he tipped over his food, ate a few pieces and then peed all over the rest. After that he just sat in it and this was after bath time too. He also ends up with a pool of urine and poop under his wheel. It's funny to me because my first hedgie was the complete opposite.


----------

